# Nova and the peanut butter



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I gave Nova a kong stuffed with peanut butter today- it was hilarious. I imagine this is the first time she has ever had it and I think the texture was freaking her out- but it is delicious and she will eat anything so she kept at it. Sorry for the video quality, it was my cell phone- I just grabbed the closest camera. Cutest part around 25 seconds I think. Don't worry- she is not choking- there was not that much in there, I microwaved it to make it soft and just smeared it around the walls of the hole.

Nova with a peanut butter kong - YouTube


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

AHahhaa love her face. She looks like she's thinking, "What is this evil contraption? Why is it so GOOD?"

Douglas was very confused about peanut butter at first and I am very stingy with it because I fear he'll choke, but it sure is funny sometimes.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Well it is nearly impossible to choke on something that is smaller than the with of your throat, so a coating of PB on the inside of a kong never killed anybody! In other news anyone remember how to embed a youtube video?


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm paranoid. I have heard a few stories of rats choking when given it and although I don't hesitate with a big dog, Douglas is just so tiny that it worries me.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Moonfall said:


> I'm paranoid. I have heard a few stories of rats choking when given it and although I don't hesitate with a big dog, Douglas is just so tiny that it worries me.


Actually you should NEVER give rats peanut butter or anything sticky. Rats do not have the ability to move things up their throat (IE throw up/cough up/burp). It is a good thing when they need surgery because you don't have to withhold food before a surgery because they will never regurgitate. But it also makes it so they can't clear their throats. So NEVER, NEVER, EVER give a rat peanut butter or similarly textured things. On the other hand dogs are totally different anatomically and it is not at all dangerous for them.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I give up trying to get the video to show up- you are all stuck clicking the link for now!


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

...I've kept rats for years. I know they aren't allowed to have that sort of food. I even had one live to be 3.5 years old.

That said based on my knowledge of rodents and other species I choose to limit peanut butter in order to minimize choke risk.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Moonfall said:


> ...I've kept rats for years. I know they aren't allowed to have that sort of food. I even had one live to be 3.5 years old.
> 
> That said based on my knowledge of rodents and other species I choose to limit peanut butter in order to minimize choke risk.


Rats have a physical difference from dogs that makes it dangerous- dogs do not have that- so don't feed it if you don't want to but I don't want people reading this to think peanut butter is for some reason dangerous for dogs- cause it is not. Using your knowledge of rat anatomy to minimize your dogs choke risk does not make a whole lot of sense. Like I said- your choice- but these two things are not at all related.


----------



## appliey (Mar 5, 2013)

Douglas is so small!


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

Peanut butter and dogs is always good for a laugh.


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Hehe oh bless her  xx


----------



## AmyQ (Feb 6, 2013)

Heheh so funny!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm deathly allergic to peanut butter to the point where it is not allowed in my home at all. And it is especially not given to a dog that will then lick me. So I must live vicariously through you Annie! Nova is adorable with the PB!!!! Sometimes I put cream cheese in Toby's kong and he does something similar. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

That video is awesome!

Jaxx absolutely loves peanut butter. He does not get it often just because he does not get any treat often but when he does he loves it. I usually freeze some peanut butter in his Kong.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Haha cute! Looks like she's really come along.


----------



## Sinead (Mar 5, 2013)

Awwww look at her wee face  Totally gorgeous x


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah, I freeze stuff in there in the summer. Usually I plug the hole with the peanut butter and freeze home-made broth or watered down baby food in it. That way they can have a lot of it and being 99% water it wont make them fat


----------

